# NBL news 10/30



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Crocs break hoodoo*

The Townsville Crocodiles recorded their first win away from home this season, outlasting the New Zealand Breakers 127-126 at the North Shore Events Centre in Auckland on Thursday night.

After trailing by 10 points midway through the fourth quarter, the Breakers mounted a courageous comeback which could have won them the game.

New Zealand forced a turnover in the final 10 seconds and Carlos Powell had a long-range shot at the net at the buzzer but narrowly missed. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Taipans edge Slingers*

The Cairns Taipans have stormed to their third straight Philips Championship victory with a 102-98 win over the Slingers at Singapore Indoor Stadium on Thursday night.

With less than a minute remaining on the clock, scores were tied at 96-96 before the Taipans Martin Cattalini and Darnell Mee calmly converted penalty shots to secure their fourth win of the season.

Cattalini had another phenomenal night for Cairns with 29 points and 11 boards, and received some solid support from skipper Anthony Stewart (26 points, six rebounds) and Mee (21 points, seven rebounds).

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Crocs new ticket prices*

In a day and age where prices seem only to be on the increase, the McDonald’s Crocodiles are reversing the trend with the announcement of a new reduced ticket pricing scheme.

While attendances at the Swamp are sitting at 87percent, eight percent down on last season, McDonald’s Crocodiles CEO Ian Smythe said that the new pricing strategy was not a knee-jerk reaction, but a response to a changing local market.

“The club has a long history of fair pricing. In 2004/05 we only increased ticket prices by CPI and in 2005/06 and 2006/07 ticket prices were stationery,” Smythe said.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*NBL Australia - plus 8,500 kms*

Long flights, crowded arenas, teams that are franchises, Hall of Fame, aim of going beyond borders … no, it’s not the NBA, it’s the NBL, the Australian basketball league, which is the Southern hemisphere’s most important competition in terms of professional structure, competitive level and media coverage.

The Philips Championship has expanded abroad and that includes teams from cities that are 8,500 kilometres away from each other.

Australian basketball has come a long way through its successful history. In a country whose sports scene is dominated by disciplines like Australian Rules football or rugby, basketball has been able to find its own way. Australian national teams are by traditionally strong teams at basketball in international competition in both men’s (semi-finalists in Atlanta 1996 and Sydney 2000 Olympics) and women’s (current world champions).

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*I'm very close: Copeland*

Philips Championship stalwart Lanard Copeland has told the Herald Sun he is very close to announcing his retirement from the game in the near future.

Copeland, 41, is now playing for the Adelaide 36ers and is set to announce his retirement at the seasons end saying the 2006/07 season could be his last.

"I'm very close," Copeland told the Herald Sun’s Grantley Bernard.

"I've never been this close in my life. There will be some offers to stick around, but I'm close to saying I've done what I wanted to do. This could be it."


complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Molloy lured back*

New South Dragons assistant coach Guy Molloy says a number of attractive factors lured him back to coaching in the National Basketball League.

Molloy, who led the Cairns Taipans to a maiden play-off berth in 2004, admitted he was 'burned out' and had lost his love of coaching when he left the Queensland club in 2005.

But the fact that the Dragons job was in his home town and that it is virtually a head coach's role while player-coach Shane Heal is on the court, was enough for him to come back to the pressures of the NBL.

"If it had of just been an ordinary type of (assistant's) role, it probably wouldn't have been so appealing," he told the Cairns Post.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tigers maul Crocs*

The Melbourne Tigers have bounced back from their mid-week defeat in Perth to down the Townsville Crocodiles 98-83 in a defensive affair at the State Netball and Hockey Centre on Saturday night.

The Crocs had the top two scorers for the match and drew 25 turnovers from their opponent with strong defence inside the key, but the Tigers had too many avenues to the basket.

With regular stars Chris Anstey and Rashad Tucker quiet, some lesser lights stepped up for the home side, none better than Stephen Hoare, who came off the bench for a team-high 14 points and 11 rebounds.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bullets shoot down Pigs*

The Brisbane Bullets have held off a determined West Sydney Razorbacks outfit to record a 105-103 victory at the Sydney Olympic Park Sports Centre on Saturday night.

There was little between the teams throughout the game, but a number of clutch free-throws secured the win for the Bullets who now move into the top four.

West Sydney was looking to bounce back from its humiliating 43-point loss to cross-town rivals the Sydney Kings last week, and they looked a far better team over 48 minutes, but they were unable to convert opportunities when they counted most.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Lemanis baffled*

Breakers coach Andrej Lemanis still can't put his finger on what's contributing to his side's third-quarter meltdowns.

The New Zealand franchise has done well in three periods in the games they have played, but continue to be heavily outscored by their opponents in the third.

Last Thursday night the Breakers won every quarter except for the third, in which they were outscored 29-17 by the Townsville Crocodiles.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dragons claim first win*

The South Dragons have capped off a tumultuous week by belatedly breaking their Philips Championship duck and delivering Shane Heal his first win as a coach with a 10-point victory over Cairns at the WIN Minerdome in Ballarat on Sunday night.

In a week which saw the Dragons lose their inaugural coach and their sixth match on the trot, the 96-86 win was just the tonic for Heal and the competition's newest Australian franchise.

"It was great to get the monkey off our back and we needed to get that first win and we're happy and celebrating. But at the same time we know that's just a start for us and now we've got a lot of hard work in the next week," Heal said.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Kings thwart Slingers*

A strong third quarter has helped the Sydney Kings to a 90-83 win over the Slingers at Singapore Indoor Stadium on Sunday, despite a late charge from the Philips Championship's newest team.

Import forward Rodney Elliott hit 12 of his team-high 19 points in the third period while guard B.J. Carter's entire nine-point haul came in that term, as the Kings turned a 41-42 half-time deficit into a 72-61 advantage at the final break.

The Slingers charged home and closed to within three points with 16 seconds to play, before the Kings steadied with four dropped free-throws to secure the win.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dragons name co-captains*

The South Dragons have announced that Kavossy Franklin and Matt Shanahan will co-captain the team after former captain Shane Heal took over the role of player/coach.

Following the announcement of Heal as Dragons head coach last week Heal decided to hand over the captaincy to concentrate on his more important coaching duties.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*MM's Picks - Round 7*

Matt McQuade checks out all the upcoming Round Seven Philips Championship action with his weekly tips.

Perth Wildcats vs Brisbane Bullets
Wednesday 1 November, Challenge Stadium, 7:40pm (local)

Projected Starters
Wildcats: Adam Caporn, Darren Brooks, Shawn Redhage, Tony Ronaldson, Paul Rogers
Bullets: CJ Bruton, Stephen Black, Sam Mackinnon. Dusty Rychart, Mark Bradtke

Bench

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Three B's return*

Wild Wednesdays at the Jungle episode three will unfold on Wednesday night when the Perth Wildcats take on the Brisbane Bullets at Challenge Satdium.

It will be a night of high emotion as three ex-Wildcats return with every intention of knocking down the leading team this season. The 3-B’s – Bruton (CJ), Boucher (Dillon) and Black (Stephen) will use their experience playing for the Wildcats to their advantage.

In the 71 matches between the two sides the Wildcats have claimed 46 wins, 28 of them at home, whilst the Bullets have managed only 25 with just 7 wins in Perth.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Smith gets call up*

Championship winning NBL veteran Blair Smith has been called into the Townsville Crocodiles squad for the injured Greg Vanderjagt.

Vanderjagt had surgery last Thursday to repair a broken finger and is expected to be sidelined for at least three weeks, handing Smith the chance to make a return to the National Basketball League

The 34-year-old played 10 seasons in the NBL with Brisbane, Melbourne and West Sydney and won a championship with the Tigers in 1997. After leaving Australia in 2002, he had stints with basketball conferences in Britain, Ireland, Austria and Finland before returning to play in the Queensland State league.

The 204-centimetre forward beat fellow veteran Grant Kruger for the spot on the Crocs team and Townsville chief executive Ian Smythe said Smith would add depth to the Crocs inside game.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tigers the team to beat*

After winning the Phillips Championship last year, the Melbourne Tigers aren’t looking into the past. They’re looking forward to winning another Championship.

After eight games the Tigers are currently second on the ladder with a 6-2 win-loss record. Their two loses came to the first place Perth Wildcats in overtime and to the Brisbane Bullets, while team MVP was Chris Anstey was out of action with a virus.

complete article


----------



## nomisg (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Dragons name co-captains*



truebluefan said:


> The South Dragons have announced that Kavossy Franklin and Matt Shanahan will co-captain the team after former captain Shane Heal took over the role of player/coach.
> 
> Following the announcement of Heal as Dragons head coach last week Heal decided to hand over the captaincy to concentrate on his more important coaching duties.
> 
> complete article


Shane Heal, what a back stabbing little *****. Still can't beleiev what he did to mark price


----------

